# Who&#039;s on the Eastern Shore (Talbot, Caroline, Dorchester)



## simulacra10 (May 9, 2013)

I'm brand new to mushroom hunting and foraging and am looking for others who are on the Shore. If you are intereste please introduce yourself. I have two daughters, one is six going on seven, the other is three. I really want to get them involved as well. 

A few of my friends have also expressed interest in learning too. 

Thanks,
Norm

PS I also started a Mid Shore Foragers group a few days ago on Google+ (I'm getting away from Facebook). All are welcome, not just for folks from the Mid Shore area. 

https://plus.google.com/u/0/communities/104854881728053370289


----------



## Jtrav70 (Mar 18, 2018)

simulacra10 said:


> I'm brand new to mushroom hunting and foraging and am looking for others who are on the Shore. If you are intereste please introduce yourself. I have two daughters, one is six going on seven, the other is three. I really want to get them involved as well.
> 
> A few of my friends have also expressed interest in learning too.
> 
> ...


I am in wicomico county I would love to start hunting for mushrooms


----------



## capnphil (Mar 30, 2018)

I am in Sussex Co Delaware. Close but no cigar. I have heard they can be found here but Ive only been in Delaware a short time. Time to start lookin though!


----------



## Jtrav70 (Mar 18, 2018)

I am from Sussex county delmar de what town are you from you can email me [email protected] or text me 4434979702 maybe we can figure out where we can find some Sussex county is a throw of a rock from here


----------



## capnphil (Mar 30, 2018)

I work in Millsboro, live between Long Neck and Lewes. I have heard that there is good habitat surrounding the state parks like Killens and Lums but haven't looked yet. I am going to PA trout fishing next weekend and will reach out to you then. Maybe we can teamup!


----------



## Steve Walker (Apr 6, 2018)

capnphil said:


> I work in Millsboro, live between Long Neck and Lewes. I have heard that there is good habitat surrounding the state parks like Killens and Lums but haven't looked yet. I am going to PA trout fishing next weekend and will reach out to you then. Maybe we can teamup!


Let me know how PA IS I’m planning a trip up there next month but may go sooner if they’re out. I live in Lewes and never heard of any around here.


----------



## patapsco mike (Apr 15, 2013)

I've spent some time looking in the middle Eastern Shore. Did well years ago in Tuckahoe State Park in the trail through the woods behind the Adkins Arboretum. Lots of nice size yellows. Look for tulip poplars! It's still early though, will be a few more weeks given this cold weather.


----------



## capnphil (Mar 30, 2018)

PA was a bust! Still to cold. Gonna be a few weeks I think.


----------



## gerbilrancher (Apr 12, 2018)

Frederick / Peidmont-Appalachian transition zone just warming up. Worried about upcoming night temps though, still a bit chilly.


----------



## Follysbetterhalf (Apr 27, 2018)

I am excited to see that morels can be found in Maryland. I am in the process of relocating to the eastern shore and was afraid i would have to plan morel vacations! I would love to tag team and see what mushrooms ( and other edibles) we cab find in md.


----------

